# Stir Fry Sauce



## Returning (Oct 3, 2021)

Hello everyone,

What do people use as a stir fry sauce? I've seen some examples on YouTube but there are always so many ingredients. Could I not just use x cups of soy sauce and x amount of cornflour? 

I don't want to buy any of the pre-made sauces because they're loaded with sugar.


----------



## Tonysco (Sep 6, 2019)

I've never seen cornflour in a stir fry tbh.

What are you putting in them? If your having noodles etc.. then it'll be carb-heavy any way, a little sugar isn't going to make a difference.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Soy sauce, honey and Chinese 5 spice is pretty easy. Just keep adding until you are happy with the taste.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Have a gander at this 40 sauces and have a go at velvetting too.


----------

